

Ask HN: Gamifying Labor Union Recruitment - gremlinsinc

I posed a question yesterday, that didn&#x27;t get much traction - but what if everyone earning &lt; $22 an hour were to unite, imagine if every service worker in America striked. Demanding that wages rise to inflation level that they should be at. it would be a big win against the 1%, and against income inequality.<p>Recruiting would be difficult--but what ways could you make it fun&#x2F;attractive for people to join&#x2F;tell their friends, and spread the movement--how would you gamify this sort of thing like foursquare or something? Any thoughts?<p>Frankly, I like guaranteed basic income--but a lot of people don&#x27;t want to give to those who don&#x27;t work--well if wages were guaranteed @ &gt; $22 - that would be a guaranteed basic income but also guarantee that people actually hold a job at the same time, and people will be much anxious to be employed when they actually get paid decently.
======
patmcc
The problem with this is no one earning < $22hr can afford to strike for any
serious length of time. I like the idea of a high minimum wage or a minimum
income (not both at the same time, though), but the right way to attack it is
to get all those people you're targeting to vote, and make this their single
biggest issue.

~~~
gremlinsinc
That's why my plan is this : Build a gamified app that is centered around
getting wages >$22. -- Refer a friend to the movement and earn points, refer 5
get a badge, --go to a support rally or checkin at an event for the movement
-get more badges(think Foursquare) - tweet about the movement earn badges...

And you're right - those earning less than $22/hour can't afford to strike at
least for prolonged periods- but phase 1 is really building a database and
organization of people -- being able to send a txt msg to all McDonald's
workers and say. Two day strike Monday and Tuesday. -- It would be more like
flash strikes across related industries.. 2 days for MCd's, 2 Days for
Wendy's..etc..rotate through the list-- all to bring awareness to the cause.

------
minimaxir
You might want to learn game theory first.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner's_dilemma](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner's_dilemma)

------
infinii
Why 22?

If you got everyone making < $100 an hour, you would cripple the nation and
have a greater bargaining position.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Cause minimum wage should be $21 based on inflation - so that's our target-
which isn't to say we won't have middle class people who also support the
initiative because they may have college students who are @ minimum wage in
the family, or a spouse.

